# P6/225



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

Are the barrels of a P226 interchangable (9mm) with a P6/225? If not where can replacement P6/225 (9mm) be purchased?

Thanks in advance

wcnthree


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

No...a P226 barrel will not fit the P225 gun...you must use a P225 barrel only. The P225/P6 OEM barrels can be purchased from the SIGArms site. Or you can use a 3rd party barrel from EFKFiredragon.

SIG Arms: http://www.sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=29&productid=90

EFKFiredragon: http://www.efkfiredragon.com/proddetail.php?prod=SS2259THE


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you very much Mike.

wcnthree


----------

